
Holistic Configuration Management at Facebook - tobik
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2016/02/holistic-configuration-management-at.html
======
scott_s
The SOSP paper: [https://research.facebook.com/publications/holistic-
configur...](https://research.facebook.com/publications/holistic-
configuration-management-at-facebook/)

(The blog post links to the ACM Digital Library version, which is paywalled.)

------
destitude
Is configerator part of a repo somewhere?

~~~
evgen
It is currently its own mercurial repo. Recent changes have made it bearable,
but if you can imagine a central config repo that everyone needs to checkin to
in order to make changes like load balancer tweaks, dns updates, shard updates
to system X, and runtime configs for tier Y there were times when you could
spend hours waiting for a push to finish landing. Configerator changes were
the only time in my life I have ever found the need to use a sparse git
checkout for a specific tree just to get my job done (back when it was a git
repo rather than a mercurial one.)

Having configerator be its own repo also meant that it was easy to add linters
that were specific to various config file formats as pre-commit hooks and
apply those linters to specific chunks of the configerator tree.

